# Thief uses flower pot to steal Porsche



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

BERLIN (Reuters) - A thief in Germany used a flower pot to steal a 150,000 euro ($221,000) Porsche.

Reversing out of his open garage, the car's owner heard a scraping noise and got out to investigate, police in the western city of Bonn said Tuesday.

As the 56-year-old was bending down to remove a flower pot jammed against a tire, a man pushed him aside, leaped behind the wheel and drove off in his grey Porsche 997 Turbo.

"All the shocked man could do was jump to one side to avoid being run over," police said.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071205/od_nm/germany_thief_dc_1


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Hehe at least its not a carrera gt =P


----------



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow... what a steal.

Hope that thief gets shot :wink:


----------

